# has anyone fished cypress creek



## Dunkan2233 (Jan 10, 2013)

I've heard stories about people fishing cypress creek. and i was curious if anyone and has done any good there and were exactly to fish at what time of year and what to use.

i live at 249 and 1960 but im willing to drive.

any help would be very grateful


----------



## doctorliver (Mar 23, 2007)

Fish it quite a bit out here in the Cypress area. You won't pull out any trophys. Blue gill, some bass (small) and an occasional carp. Shallow out in this area, but with the hip waders searching for the deep pools, and a nice afternoon, it's a good way to waste some time. DO NOT EAT THE FISH!!! I think the creek is wider the further east you go. Not much experience in that area.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I mainly fish Cypress Creek since I'm nearby. Jesse Jones Park between 45 and 59 is a good spot. You can catch white bass at the right time of year there (not now). 

I've caught mainly channel cats. I've heard there are some 10-15 lber's in there but I haven't found them. I think Cypress Creek is too shallow near 249. I live in that area and I've checked it out. Very shallow in many places and I've never got a nibble. 

Head out towards Lake Houston. Cypress Creek feeds into Spring Creek (that might be what it is called at JJ Park) which feeds into Lake Houston. I would focus east of 45 (closer to Lake Houston). 

If you go to Cypresswood and 1960, head north on Cypresswood to the 1st bridge. Park under the bridge. It is a popular kayak spot. Walk down the bank to the creek and wet a hook. I've caught some nice 2-3 lb channel cats right there at the log jam at the bridge. Check the bends on the creek. Good stuff at times. I've caught white bass there as well as crappie and yellow bass. 

PM me and I'll meet you out there if I can and show you as I'm only about 20 minutes away. As far as eating the fish goes, I do. I am selective but I believe that these waters are fine for adult consumption. Cut the fat off (as you should with all fish). Feel free to toss 'em back though. That works for me.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I forgot to mention TP&WD has stocked one of the Meyer Park ponds over the years but stopped while construction was going on in the creek. That was my project. Heh. Between me and you calling the parks dept we can pressure them into stocking it again.





We just have to disguise our voices each time. I'm gonna be an old Italian on the first call. The following week I'll break out my angry German and I'll follow that up with my good ol' boy voice the week after. Make a plan and meet at the secret treehouse. Over and out.


----------



## Dunkan2233 (Jan 10, 2013)

where is the other pond at meyer park located?


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Dunkan2233 said:


> where is the other pond at meyer park located?


One pond is for ducks (near the soccer fields).

The fishing pond is located next to Stubener Airline in the park.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

There is a hole in CC that is behind the YMCA on 249&cypresswood. No trophy's but I have done good there before.


----------

